# Swopping vibe for rotary



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am absolutely bowled over with the coffee my TS is making, so much so that I am considering keeping it and putting the lever away! It has a vibe pump. Would there be much point in swopping it for a rotary and is it as simple as just swopping one for the other. The same question goes to making it line fed. Anyone any thoughts?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Seriously, you honestly think that TS is as good as the veloce?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Seriously, you honestly think that TS is as good as the veloce?


Is it still for sale









Its already better than a gs3 and a V so better than a veloce , why not


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

i am absultely surprised by how well it makes a cuppa, equivalent in my view to my Veloce using dark beans.......the GS3 bootsie made ok coffee with medium type beans but for me flopped with darker stuff. The Vesuvius might have handled darker stuff ok but after pulling 10 shots I was simply bored.

I did not think I would be saying this but I am genuinely considering keeping it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mr Kidd , nothing you would do now surprises me ....go for it. Cash in the lever ....turn back to the pump machines ...perhaps a flat burr is better suited to them . I'm pretty sure someone told me that on here the other day ...


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Amazed why a big machine like the TS has a Vib' pump in it!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

glevum said:


> Amazed why a big machine like the TS has a Vib' pump in it!


£s........


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

glevum said:


> Amazed why a big machine like the TS has a Vib' pump in it!


just because it is the tanked version, the plumb in version already has a rotary in it, so conversion over should not be too complicated.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know I will be ridiculed and deservedly so, but no one can accuse me of not wearing my heart on my sleeve! SO back on track. there is a plumbed or tanked versions, so conversion should not be too difficult then, for someone that way inclined!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I know I will be ridiculed and deservedly so, but no one can accuse me of not wearing my heart on my sleeve! SO back on track. there is a plumbed or tanked versions, so conversion should not be too difficult then, for someone that way inclined!


Only thing I would say is that vibe pumps have a naturally slower water delivery (as far as I am aware) resulting in a slower pressure ramp up on the puck. This will play an integral part of what you love about the machine and the coffee it delivers. Mess with perfection at your peril.

P.s. I would love to ridcule you but my head hurts too much


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> Only thing I would say is that vibe pumps have a naturally slower water delivery (as far as I am aware) resulting in a slower pressure ramp up on the puck. This will play an integral part of what you love about the machine and the coffee it delivers. Mess with perfection at your peril.
> 
> P.s. I would love to ridcule you but my head hurts too much


Thats interesting. It does have a slow delivery, equivalent to the lever. I have not needed to play around with grind and tamp too much to achieve good results


----------

